

Arewefastyet.com is just the beginning. - rhelmer
http://blog.mozilla.com/webdev/2011/02/04/perfomatic2-0/
See how we track and obsess about Firefox performance.
======
qbproger
It looks really cool. I may have missed it, but it seems to be lacking the
comparison aspect of arewefastyet.com (ie - missing chrome/safari data).

I'm not sure how portable this is to other projects, but it reminds me of
<http://speed.pypy.org>, which is open source
<https://github.com/tobami/codespeed>.

~~~
rhelmer
We only have Firefox data there right now, but the backend that receives test
results is a simple HTTP POST so it'd be easy to start publishing results
there (the front-end just queries the list of tests, so it'd show these in the
"add data" dialog automatically).

Also, arewefastyet.com only tracks JS engine performance, so for the full set
of tests we'd need to instrument the other browsers (and make sure it was done
in a way which is fair and equitable), so that might take some doing. It's a
good idea though, I'll see what we can get going in short order.

arewefastyet.com was a one-off put together by the JS team for their own use,
it just ended up being very popular so we're trying to absorb ideas from it
into the existing test infrastructure.

Also, thanks for the pypy link - looks very nice, will check it out further.

